# is anyone familiar with Fullmoon Standard Poodles (breeder) in San Diego?



## suzy (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently saaw a beautiful 5 month old boy and the owner bought him from Fullmoon in San Diego. I looked on the web and Fullmoon (yes, one word) is owned by a Debbie Vachal but i haven't been able to find out much about her or the dogs.Obviously i am in the market for a(nother) standard poodle and this one was a lovely red.

if anyone has information on health/temperment of these dogs, or knows anything about the breeder before i go and visit, i would appreciate any feedback.

thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have not heard anything about them, good or bad.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm sorry, but I have never heard of them either. Good luck in your search._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had a look at their web site. There is very little in the way of information regarding their dogs. I don't see their breeding stock listed, health testing information, hip tests, or links to their pedigrees. I also don't see anything about accomplishments that their dogs have achieved. The only thing mentioned is fly ball.

This doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't good breeders just because they did not list any of these things on their site, although it would make searches by prospective puppy buyers a lot easier.

Since they do have contact information, if you are really interested, I would send an email or better yet, call them. Let them know you are looking for a puppy and are interested in their program. Ask them about their dogs, get their registered names so that you can look them up in the poodle database to see their pedigrees and be able to look them up on the PHR site to see if any of them or their relatives have been reported for heritable poodle diseases. Make sure you ask if they do the proper health testing on their breeding dogs and ask about their hip results. You should be able to get copies of these tests. We send ours by email, but they can always send them by snail mail at least. Ask about CERF testing on the breeding dogs as well. Ask them if they have a contract and what the conditions of the contract are. Also ask them if the give a health guarantee should the puppy become ill with a disease that is tested for and what they do to compensate for that.

This is a good place to start. _


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never heard of them but I checked out their website. It does not impress me. No mention of health testing or showing just mentions a couple of commercials. It also mentions hiking, flyball and some nice outings. I prefer to see references to conformation showing, obedience, and agility and to read about breeding goals. I also consider it a bad sign when poodle people don't know about them. Sorry if this sounds harsh I just wanted to give you my honest opinion. I am not a breeder or even a long time poodle owner but I do research things extensively. I don't see huge warning signs - designer dogs, weird color names ect. This just seems like a nice family who just casually breed their dogs. Since you will be investing so much time and love into your dog it just makes sense to cut down the odds of having a problem like Addisions from a well meaning but careless breeder.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

San Diego has an active poodle club affiliated with AKC. San Diego Poodle Club, Inc - Home

Fullmoon Standard poodles aren't members, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. They don't say a thing about health testing, which would concern me a little bit. Call and talk to them. 

This breeder is in the San Diego area and has apricots and reds. Their poodles look extremely nice: 

http://www.kayekids.net/KAYEKIDS/


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't have an answer to your question but here's a link that I think might be helpful when you are looking for a good breeder: How to tell a good breeder website from a bad one | | Ruffly SpeakingRuffly Speaking

Good luck!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I can't get past the "*Message*" page with the white SPOO _in the back of the pickup truck_. WTFO? I really hope they don't drive around with him/her back there! But either way, it doesn't inspire confidence, even if it's just a photograph. Put a POO in a flashy convertible or a Rover at the very least. 

And on the "*Apricot Puppies*" page... Let the puppies speak for themselves. What's with the blondes "modeling" them like fashion accessories?


----------

